# Precision Shooting and Your Handloads



## ThunderHorse (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm just getting into this, but I used this load to put down a cow elk with one shot. I think I'll change the powder I'm using based on my own research, but my gun seems to like the Berger round.
260 Remington:
6.5mm 140 gr Berger VLD Hunting Bullets
Norma Brass
35.2 grains of Hodgdon Varget
Federal Gold Medal Match Primers

Currently shooting under 1/2 MOA at 300 yds with that.  But the drop from my zero at 300 yds was 5 MOA. Which is why I'll most likely be changing the amount of powder or the powder altogether.

Please post your handloads and the groups you're getting.  In the Berger Reload book a guy harvested an elk with the same bullet I used but chambered in .264 WIN MAG at 1100 yds.


----------

